# My Heavy 10 Rebuild After the Holidays



## HMF (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi folks!

After the holidays, I hope to start putting my 1978 Heavy 10 back together again. It is currently in pieces in my basement.

I was intending to start with the underdrive pulleys and motor assembly, because that is the least likely to be finicky.

I will REALLY need help from you guys!!!

Any and all advice would be welcome! I will also buy Steve Brooks Reconstruction book when he gets it published.

Looking forward to tackling this together.

Happy holidays!


Nelson


----------



## Largo (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got an email from Steve a few days ago: the 10L Rebuild Manual is currently at the printers and should be ready for sale in 2-3 weeks.

Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## Largo (Mar 4, 2011)

The rebuild book is now available - got mine last week. Looks to be of excellent quality with thorough instructions and is very well illustrated with tons of photos. Now I can start to rebuild mine.

Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## Largo (Mar 5, 2011)

You know, I always start out intending to snap a lot of photos, but it becomes a PITA to constantly remove gloves and/or wash up before picking up the camera. I once set up a camera on a tripod with a wireless remote that I wrapped in plastic, but then it became difficult to frame the shot properly. 

Perhaps we should start a thread on how best to switch between greasy gloves and clean hands to hold the camera during a rebuild?

Brian


----------

